
UK Man Invents Aluminum-Air Battery in His Garage - joak
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/10/20/uk-man-invents-aluminum-air-battery-in-his-garage/
======
jaclaz
I don't know, but the final note on the article doesn't seem like inspiring
much confidence:

>[Author’s note: A Google search for “Austin Electric Essex UK” failed to turn
up any information or website for the company. The photos in the Daily Mail
story are proprietary and cannot be republished by CleanTechnica, but nothing
prevents you from reading the Daily Mail story yourself. I have guests from
the UK staying with me at the moment and they suggest the Daily Mail may not
enjoy the highest reputation for journalistic excellence.]

Link to the Daily Mail article:

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7592485/Father-
eigh...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7592485/Father-eight-
invents-electric-car-battery-drivers-1-500-miles-without-charging-it.html)

------
rladd
Not a battery. It's a fuel cell that's "burning" aluminum by oxidizing it.

Once the reaction is complete, you end up with basically aluminum ore that has
to be re-refined, at great energy cost.

My guess is that this is highly inefficient and will not turn out to be very
useful.

~~~
neilwilson
Refining is just electrolysis though and which could be done in the sunny
parts of the world.

What you have here (potentially) is solar storage that can be shipped in
ingots

